# Work in Kentucky



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anybody know of any companies hiring in kentucky. Its so slow I got 2 orders last week and one this week.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

P&P companies? There should be other work that you can capitalize on from your work experience.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That guy from Eastern Estates...I know his numbers are low from what everyone is saying but he has been posting everywhere lately and KY was one of the last states he put up.....You may try sending the folks at Foreclosurepedia a note Paul may also know of any leads in that area....


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it. My lawn season is getting ready to take off but ive got a couple crews that runt that and I usually take one person with me and we do P&P work.


----------



## ROBBIEZ91 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ams is.... for HUD


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

There are several companies I know of but if you aren't going to cover the entire state you should talk to a regional.

We have a couple of guys in Louisville and we run over there and knock out jobs all of the time. My biggest problem with my Louisville crews is they don't want to leave the city limits. We just had a nice job in Marysville, IN and I had to run it from here because no one would drive there.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Doberman I spoke to you last year, and we played phone tag and never got to talk. I cover more than most people in this area and I have people in different areas of ky that I trained over the years. To cover the whole state is hard to cover cause the east side of ky there is just no contractors out that way.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SIR said:


> Doberman I spoke to you last year, and we played phone tag and never got to talk. I cover more than most people in this area and I have people in different areas of ky that I trained over the years. To cover the whole state is hard to cover cause the east side of ky there is just no contractors out that way.


 
Well easter kentucky is like another county! I`m alway being asked to go there to helps! They will give extra trip charge and such, but just am not going to do!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SIR said:


> Doberman I spoke to you last year, and we played phone tag and never got to talk. I cover more than most people in this area and I have people in different areas of ky that I trained over the years. To cover the whole state is hard to cover cause the east side of ky there is just no contractors out that way.


That is the problem with Kentucky the nationals dangle the metro work to get you to cover the rural stuff that is the issue with KY.

Covering Metro is a breeze I have guys call me all the time wanting Louisville, Paducah, Cincy area, Lexington is more of a challenge but Eastern KY is where it's at. If a company could cover eastern KY they could run the whole state for several nationals and make a great living.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive said that for years if I didnt have another business here I would relocate but it just wouldnt be worth it to me.


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know of a few KY Leads you can check into if your still interested.


----------



## Runion (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello....I know this is an older post, but we are relocating to Kentucky soon and we are looking for advice on some reputable companies to work with, that pay well and give the work out. Any help you can give Id appreciate Thanks!


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

Try asking your current company if they have work in that state.. A lot of these middle-men companies have national coverage ( somehow lol )


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ROBBIEZ91 said:


> Ams is.... for HUD


How old is this comment???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> How old is this comment???


 A little over 5 years and 2 months.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > How old is this comment???
> ...


I saw that after I posted...thought I deleted but thanks....
Technology never working right when you want it to...well sometimes...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Runion said:


> Hello....I know this is an older post, but we are relocating to Kentucky soon and we are looking for advice on some reputable companies to work with, that pay well and give the work out. Any help you can give Id appreciate Thanks!


Word I'm getting is Shari Note's former employees are recruiting there...hurry & sign up to be ripped off. ..😎✌


----------

